# A Quick Question For PP Dog Trainers.



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have been working with a trainer for the last three weeks now and have had good results. I asked him about personal protection training and what was involved. Come to find out, he or his business trains our local law enforcement K-9's and he said for that reason, he could not train other dogs in PP. Why is this the case?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Because then you would know all of the commands used and everything that the police use and could use that against the police if you so desired. Just my guess.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ellimaybel said:


> Because then you would know all of the commands used and everything that the police use and could use that against the police if you so desired. Just my guess.


Good guess. I was thinking along the same lines but wasn't sure, or if there is more to it. The trainer just really wouldn't elaborate much.


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

Even if you knew the commands for the LE dogs you couldn't use them. Properly trained police dogs will only take commands from their handlers. 

It might be that there is some conflict of interest. It might be due to the contract he has with the department. It might be that he needs special licensing to train PP dogs that is not necessary with LE K-9's. 

It's weird that he won't just give you an answer though.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd assume its a huge business risk...if he trains your dog in PP, your dog does something stupid like bite a kid, some reporter out there will figure out who trained your dog, connect him to the department, and then the department is screwed because all their dogs will be questioned.

He also probably makes A LOT more money from the departments and other government units than he would by giving you a weekly session in PP, so its just not worth the risk.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah conflict of interest makes sense. Like building a nuclear weapon for the USA and then building one for Russia.


----------

